

Useful free tools for the web designer’s toolbox - swissgeek
http://www.designer-daily.com/useful-free-tools-for-the-web-designers-toolbox-54665

======
myhandle
I think most people's bias against this article will kick in the moment they
see a Wordpress parallax theme as the first thing featured. Or maybe the huge
bold font for body text...

~~~
hmmdiggy
Because most people wouldn't class a WordPress theme as a tool

